# Katze raubt Fischies



## Frank (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi @ all,

in diesem Fall hätte das Thema lieber heißen sollen: Tiere in und am Teich, die man nicht unbedingt gerne sieht.

Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus: Ich bin zwar absoluter Tierliebhaber, und wir haben selbst einen Stubentiger, der aber nicht nach draußen darf. Jetzt schleicht da doch tatsächlich so ein Raubtier bei uns im Garten rum und holt sich meine Fischies aus dem Teich. Hat sich gerade einen Blue Shubukin gemopst.  :cry:    

Kann man was dagegen tun?

MfG
Frank


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

mh..das is natürlich heftig. :cry: 

Also ich würde es mal mit einen "Rheierschreck" versuchen.

Aber ob das was bringt... kann ich dir nicht sagen kommt wohl auch auf die Katze an   

Wenn Du ein bischen Zeit hast, lege dich auf die Lauer und spritze die Katze einfach mal nass... am besten mit so einer Wasserpistole(Pumpgun?)


----------



## Frank (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

ich nehme an, mit Rheierschreck meinst du so eine Imitation eines Rheiers. Hab ich schon im Garten. Hilft also nix. 

Und das mit der Wasserpistole soll helfen??? Ich kanns ja mal probieren. Nur dieses Vieh (tschuldigung an alle Katzenliebhaber) lässt sich hier nur sehr sporadisch sehen. Und wenn die Wasserpistole nicht hilft? Naja, da gibts dann ja auch noch andere...  8)   

MfG
Frank


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Frank,

... das mit dem Rheierschreck...es gibt welche die Wasser verspritzen (fkt.glaub ich mit Bewegungsmelder) ... das könnte halt eine Möglichkeit sein.

Mal schaun was die anderen noch so sagen... solche Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht, die Nachbarskatze ist Wasserscheu und hält 5m mindest Abstand vom Teich ein.


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

versuche es mal mit einen Kleinkaliber und Salzgeschossen.   

Mal im Ernst. Da kannst du garnichts machen. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings sind es bei mir 2 Katzen. Wenn ich sehe, das die um den Garten schleichen, lasse ich meine 2 Kampfhühner aus dem Stall, die erledigen das dann für mich. Die können Katzen nicht leiden und die Katzen haben Angst vor den Krallen. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich nich einen Hahn, der hatte für Ruhe und Ordnung gesorgt, dann musste ich ihn leider auf einen Bauernhof geben, da sich Hahn und Wohngegend nicht verträgt.

Kikeriki  8)


----------



## Frank (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Dr.J,

... Kampfhühner gegen Katzen, das ist krass. Nur leider leben wir hier auch in einer Wohngegend...

Ich werd mal abwarten, was hier so in den nächsten Tagen passiert.

Gibts auch Kampffische...   

MfG
Frank


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2004)

hmm. Kampffische......

Was du bräuchtest wäre eine Kreuzung aus 

Fliegenden Fisch und Piranha   

Das würde wirken.


----------



## tina (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Frank,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Katze. Die ist zwar wasserscheu, aber die Fische fand sie trotzdem faszinierend......und Libellen.
Bei mir hat Kommisar "Zufall" geholfen. Als mein Kater eine Libelle am Teich fangen wollte, ist sie dabei ins Wasser gefallen.....Das sah nicht nur lustig aus, sondern seitdem haben meine Fische extrem an Faszination verloren.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Frank ,
nimm die einfachste Lösung ,
Netz über Teich ( natürlich bis zum Boden) und Ruhe ist .
Es gibt auch Elektrozäune .


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Frank,

Wie wär es mit einem Minenfeld oder einer Selbstschussanlage. Oder den den Teich zuschütten.   

Oder soll ich dir meine Kampfhühner ausleihen?  :twisted:


----------



## tina (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

eine Frage, die sich mir schon lange stellte, lautet folgendermaßen:
Was bedeutet: Até logo
Nicht, daß meine Frage irgendetwas mit dem Thema zutun hätte, aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem.
Liebe Grüße aus Wuppertal
Tina


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Até logo ist portugiesisch und bedeutet "Bis bald"
Wie Du unschwer an der Fahne links erkennen kannst, bin ich ein Portugalfan und ich habe zusammen mit meiner Partnerin vor 1 Jahr angefangen portugiesisch zu lernen. War zwischenzeitlich auch schon mehrmals dort.


----------



## tina (25. Sep. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

danke. Siehste, hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich kann zwar fließend englisch, gut holländisch, mittlerweile schlechter französisch und leider nur noch rudimentär spanisch und italienisch. Fluchen kann ich noch auf griechisch, hebräisch, slowakisch und arabisch. In fast allen o.g. Sprachen kann ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Bier bestellen. Wichtige Sachen lernt man eben zuerst, aber portugisisch: Nix, noch nichtmals ein Bier. Liegt vielleicht daran, daß ich noch nie in Portugal war.....andererseits: nepalisch und indisch liegt mir auch nich.....hab ich gar keinen Zugang zu, dann schon lieber portugisisch. Was heißt eigentlich: Bitte ein Bier? und "Verzupf dich, Blödmann!"
Da sach ich doch ma: Até logo
Tina
P.s. kannst mir ja auch "privat" antworten, gehört ja nicht unbedingt in ein Teichforum


----------



## Leon (25. Sep. 2004)

Wenn Du nen Hund hast, laß ihn doch die Sache erledigen - bei uns klappt das hervorragend!

Haste keinen haste wohl leider schlechte Karten  

Trotzdem alles Gute


----------



## Leon (25. Sep. 2004)

sorry, hab vergessen mich zu verabschieden

Liebe Grüße

Leon
... der keine Katzen am Teich hat


----------



## Frank (26. Sep. 2004)

Hi @ all,

menno, menno, danke für die Ants. 

Nunja, vllt. haben einige den Eindruck gewonnen, das ich es nicht ganz so ernst meine mit dem Fischklau. Aber so isses nun ganz und gar nicht  :!: Denn erstens tun mir die Dinger leid, wenn sie gefressen werden und zweitens sind sie ja auch nicht ganz billig. Allerdings sind ja auch ein paar ganz gute Antworten dabei: Rheierschreck, der Wasser verspritzt, Wasserpistole, Netz usw. Die anderen Antworten sind auch ganz lustig, aber ich glaube wir sollten es dabei belassen.   

Und das mit den Sprachkursen...    Da muss ich Tina beipflichten: bitte PN, nicht mehr hierrein. Hat mit dem Thema nun überhaupt nix zutun. Und wenn wir in den Themen alles durcheinanderschreiben, dann brauchen wir bald keine Fachbereiche mehr, und keiner hat Lust sich irgendwas durchzulesen. 

So, jezze der Schälte genung und nochmal zum Thema: Also, die Katze hat sich jetzt ein paar Tage nicht mehr blicken lassen. Ich hoffe es war eine einmalige Aktion oder ihr ist mein kleiner Shubukin im Halse stecken geblieben. Ich werde die Sache natürlich weiter kontrollieren und wenns denn soweit sein sollte auch etwas unternehmen, wobei ich als erstes an ein Netzt denke. Der Herbst ist da und Laubschutznetz muss gespannt werden. Wenn die sich da auch noch durchkämpft (die Katze) dann werde ich es mal mit einem "spuckenden Rheierschreck" versuchen. 

Also, nix für Ungut und nochmals danke für eure Antworten

MfG
Frank

PS. Bin nich so böse wie sich das hier vllt. anhört.    :twisted:


----------



## Dr.J (26. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Du hast an dieser Stelle recht. Solche Diskussionen gehören nicht in das Forum. War auch nicht angedacht.

Also verzeih uns.


----------



## Nestor (26. Sep. 2004)

Hi. 

Also nachdem eine Katze einen Fisch nach dem anderen gefressen hatte und auch nicht wasserscheu (lauerte sogar im Bachlauf!) war, habe ich mich für eine knallharte Methode entschieden. War es einfach leid, dass die Katze alles verwüstet und mir dann auch noch vor die Haustür kackt (hab selber 2 Katzen, die waren das aber net). Also habe ich das bestellt. Zugegeben ist nicht ohne und bisher auch noch nicht richtig in Betrieb gewesen 

Muss jeder selber wissen, aber bei mir wurde es einfach zu krass, da es hier nur so von ausgesetzen Katzen wimmelt und unser Kater langsam die Krise bekommt. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Frank (27. Sep. 2004)

Hi Björn,

gute Adresse, schon gespeichert. Wenn alles nichts mehr nützt...  8) Einige werden jetzt wohl "Sturmlaufen"   

Aber wie gesagt, imo ist die Katz anscheinend weg. Hoffentlich bleibts dabei. 

MfG
Frank


----------



## Wasserfloh (27. Sep. 2004)

weißt du denn ungefähr die Stelle, von wo aus die Kitten angeln gehen?
Wenn ja, dann leg mal benutzten Kaffeesatz an der/den Stellen aus, das mögen die gar nicht an den Pfötchen...  :twisted:  schmeckt nämlich nicht. 
Und deinen Pflanzen in der Ecke kann es dienen, denn es ist sowas wie Dünger für die.

Dann könnte, aber nur bei trockenem Wetter Pfeffer helfen... den billigen vom Aldi  Auch der ist nix für Kittys Näschen... lt. Gartenexperten im Gartenforum.

selbst habe ich da leider keine großen Erfahrungen, denn ich hab noch einen Hund, dem will ich das nicht an tun, auch, wennn es ihm keinen Schaden bringen würde.

nur mal so als Anregung


----------



## Frank (5. Okt. 2004)

Nochmals hallo @ll,

eigentlich ist es schon ein wenig spät, nochmals auf dieses Thema einzugehen. Aber ich habe leider vor kurzem festellen müssen, das es doch keine Katze war, sondern er oder sie das ableben von alleine getätigt hat. Warum, kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da er ca. 3 Wochen auf dem Grund des Teiches gelegen haben muss. *Übelst.* Daher war er auch in einem nicht mehr so "guten" Zustand, um irgendwelche Diagnosen zu stellen. Allenfalls spekulieren könnte man. Da aber meine Wasserwerte i. O. sind, und die anderen Fische keinerlei Anzeichen einer Erkrankung haben und "putzmunter" sind, kann ich mir imo keinen Reim darauf machen. Ist einfach nur schade drum.

Aber nochmals danke für euere Antworten und Beiträge zu diesem Thema.

@ Admin oder Mods,

ich denke wir könnten dieses Thema jetzt schließen, da es sich zu 100 % um keine "Raubtierattake" handelt.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

nein,so ein Thema schliessen wir eigendlich nicht.

Irgendwann wird der Thread von einem anderen/neuen Juser endeckt der nochwas dazu schreiben möchte...

Es handelt sich ja im allgemeinen um "Katzenabwehr am Teich"...also lassen wir in mal offen... für weitere Tips


----------



## Frank (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

haste natürlich auch wieder recht. Hab ich nicht so genau drüber nachgedacht. 

MfG 
Frank


----------



## Tim (23. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich selber auch einen Elektrozaun benutze, hat hier auf dem land einfach zu viele katzen, wollte ich mal ein Bild zeigen wie es mit dem Zaun aussehen kann.
Also ich benutze ihn seit einem Jahr und habe bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Gibt es jetzt auch schon viel günstiger wie früher, habe meinen Pond Projector schon für 75 Euro bekommen und jetzt gibts ihn meist schon für um die 60 euro.






gruß Tim


----------

